# News from Tollokas?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any news from Tollokas?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series
3,5,6,7,8,10,12,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,25

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

4,5,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,23,24,26,27,28,33,36,37,39,41,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,51,52,53

35 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,28,30,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,47,
48,49,50,51,53,55,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,65,66,69,70

55 Total
Open is starting at 8am

Amateur starting at 7:30am


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series

6,8,10,12,15,16,17,18,19,25

10 total


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind
7,9,10,11,12,18,22,23,24,27,28,33,36,37,41,44,47,49,50,51,52

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

11,12,18,23,28,33,37,41,44,49,50,51

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#12 Candy O/H Sue Taylor
2nd-#51 Demo O/H Yvonne Hays
3rd-#28 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
4th-#50 Lily O/H Nancy White

RJ-#11 Ticket O/H Paul Brown

JAMS-37,44,33,23

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,2,3,4,12,22,35,59,

8 total

9am start *****DONT FORGET TO SET YOUR CLOCKS AHEAD TONIGHT*********


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results that I have

1st-#15 Blossom O/H Jeff Adams
2nd-#6 Harry O/H Mitch Brown
3rd-#10 Marvin O/H Ken Neil
4th was Kevin Cheff sorry don't know which dog

Don't have any Jams so sorry

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#35 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#22 Dancer O/H Charlie Hayes (Qual for both Nationals!)
3rd -#4 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
4th-# 12 Vapor O/H Ken Neil

RJ -#3 Cooter H/Kevin Cheff O/Dona &Donald Martin

JAM -#1 Rae H/ Dave Smith O/Mary McGinnis & Sharon Long

Congrats to All !!!!!!


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

way to go windy. nice job Brenda and ken. looks like you had a great weekend


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

An amateur sweep in the open!! Way to go!!
Congrats to all!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> An amateur sweep in the open!! Way to go!!
> Congrats to all!


Awesome!! ...Congratulations to all  

Entire trial went well for you, Brenda and Ken!! ...and Congratulations to Duncan!!

Judy


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats yaul !!!!


----------

